# VERY bad paint on my new chevy cruze and dents



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello 
My name is Brian Kniep on 4/1/2011 I bought a 2011 Cruze, which it was my very first Brand New Chevy and I have to say it was not a good move. After I bought it and started cleaning the car I noticed that there was dirt in the paint not just one piece, but it has pieces of dirt in the hood, booth fenders, on the top of the roof ,and the doors and then I noticed that there were body wave dents in the C pillars and in the back doors, the trunk has dents on the edge and now the rear bumper cover corners are popping out and the car has a vibration to, it also has wind noise around the doors . So I went to the dealer and looked at all the Cruze’s on the lot and all of them have the same dents, so I told my sales person and the service about what I found they looked and seen them all for themselves. So I went to a different GM dealer and looked at the Cruze’s and they had the same dents. I called GM customer service and told them and they gave me a claim number a few days later there response was that nothing was going to be done about the problem because all of them had the same dents. Well to me that is pretty low you spend 20,000 on a new car and you get crap and now the name GM puts a sour taste in my mouth. Put yourself in my shoes you work hard to buy a BRAND NEW CHEVY CRUZE and it looks like this. Now the dealer body shop manager says they would have to repaint some of the car and wet sand the dirt and buff it out, on a car that has now 5000 miles on it. At least I know now to lower my standards on quality if I ever do buy a GM car again, but at this time I would never buy a GM car or truck again. I am sorry I had high expectations out of a little 20,000 dollar car. I guess when you are use to having good quality cars and trucks, and then you get this, your standards must be lowered a lot AND yes I have mostly had FORD cars and trucks in my life time, and yes I know all car manufacturers have problems, but when I had an issue come up with a Ford they took care of it quickly. Now I know why Ford is still #1 in sales and customer service. So, now it is your turn to make it right, I shouldn’t have to have a car that looks like that it’s already been through a body shop and a very bad one at that. Let’s face it, would you want your Brand New car that’s never been wrecked in the body shop to be took apart and painted and then take a chance of part’s getting lost or broken clips? Believe me I seen it all, I have worked in body shop’s and you get some people that don’t care and when something happens to a plastic part they don’t say anything. They just put it back together and later the car develops a noise and loose panels you know what I mean? And far as sanding out the dirt, yes it can be done, BUT you are taking away from the clear coat to sand the dirt out and smoothing out the orange peel around where the dirt is, then the clear coat doesn’t look right unless you sand the whole car out and buff it. And then there is very little clear left because there isn’t that much to start with. And being as the car is black if it isn’t done right, then all sanding scratches will show and a haze look will appear. So how would you like that on your Black Car . THIS CAR LOOKS LIKE YOU LET A CHILD PLAY WITH A PAINT GUN IN THE PARKING LOT. All I am saying is, I hope you prove me wrong on your customer service and make it right and replace this car and not with another Cruze unless it doesn’t have the dents and the dirt in it. What is the next step that I have to do? I feel that GM is treating me as just a Chevy Cruze owner , I guess if I wanted better customer service I guess I should have bought a Corvette or a Cadillac. I hope something gets done soon.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a couple things...

1. You may want to consider hitting the "ENTER" key twice between thoughts.

2. You're talking like you're talking to GM on here, to get them to change their mind or something... This isn't a GM-sponsored forum, and I don't even know that they lurk here... There is a "GM Cust Service" person on the Trailblazer forum, but I haven't seen any similar screen names here... 

Having said that, I'm sorry your paint has crap in it... 

Having said that, mine's silver, and it's fine...

Mike


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

*Paint Problems?*

First let me state that my LTZ has fine paint, black. No dents, no dirt in the paint. 
Next, if the car was like that when you went to pick it up, why did you buy it? I'm sorry that you have a paint defect, but this is not a GM sponsored website, and you can vent here, but I don't know if anyone from GM will read your comments. 
Third, I would think that body shop experience would make one super critical of paint and body condition and if all of the cars on the lot were "bad" why consider one?


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

Like I said all the cruze,s has the dents it from the stamping prosses in the c piller bad edge on the trunck lid and small dents in the back doors even GM rep comfirmed that all of them have it thats why they are not going to do any thing about it I just wanted to let all the cruze owner to know it. And if your saying your,s dosent have it your not looking in the right spot every cruze that I looked at has it I have been to many different GM dealer,s and all of them have the same thing but the dirt in the paint.


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

at the time I bought the car it was raining non stop for days I even had to waight antell it stop to take it back to get it cleand up because they dident do it at the time when i bought it. and after it was supper clean I stared to see it all. I should of waited for a sunny day. If you look at the c piller you will see the dents the dents are made when the stamp makes the the door james and it you look from the back down the side around the little side window you will see small dents in the back doors. Dont get me wrong I think the car is a realy a great looking car except the dirt in the paint and the body waves.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No dents on mine.


----------



## Mars17 (Aug 2, 2011)

nothing on my car too :O


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I did a quick look in those spots this morning before the wife left in it, and didn't see any dents... You want to throw up some pictures of yours, so we can see exacrtly where you're talking about?

Mike


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i believe i have the dents on my car. I also noticed rear bumper cover is not smooth across, it has a few waves going across it. I will try to take pics later


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

like I said they all have them if you look where the plastick cover by the back door top corner you will see the small dents on the rail by the back doors and the back glass and they have bad roll on the trunk edge on the driver,s side and small dents in the back doors you have to know where to look to see them I will try to post pic of location but they wont show up on a pic thats why GM sent there rep,s to look at mine and all the others on the lot and they saw all of them had it and not just one lot and thats why they wont fix it .


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

brian, where are you from?


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear the issues you are having.

My LTZ w/RS has immaculate paint(Crystal Red Metallic). No issues anywhere, even under the hood. 

I always check the car that I'm going to be purchasing very well, inside and outside. Hey if your going to drop at least $23,000 on a ride, its better if you really check it out.


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

It,s hard to see when it was raining for days and days back in APRIL I should of waited antell it was sunny out because on black you see it all when the sun is out and 98 I live in scottsburg IN.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

It must have been a fairly small amount of cars that had the problem. I just looked at all 12 Cruzes we have in stock and I didn't see that issue on any of them, including my own.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> It must have been a fairly small amount of cars that had the problem. I just looked at all 12 Cruzes we have in stock and I didn't see that issue on any of them, including my own.


Haha! What are the odds he's going to say "you're doing it wrong" ???

Mike


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a bad experience, but I'm calling BS. I'd like to see some pictures. If it's that bad of a car, sell it, or take it back and buy yourself another Ford. There must be a reason you bought your Chevy Cruze if you've had such great experiences with Fords. Maybe your experience with Fords wasn't so great if you decided to go with a Chevy.

I think you're expecting to get custom car work from a car manufacturer. Sure there's going to be an instance where some dust gets into the paint. There's one place on my car where it has a dust spec. Sure you're going to have a some orange peel. It's really not that big of a deal. I'm sure every manufacturer gets some dust in their paint and will have some orange peel. It's unavoidable.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Haha! What are the odds he's going to say "you're doing it wrong" ???
> 
> Mike


I hear that a lot. I even spelled it wrong (on purpose).


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

brian k said:


> It,s hard to see when it was raining for days and days back in APRIL I should of waited antell it was sunny out because on black you see it all when the sun is out and 98 I live in scottsburg IN.


So how long _did_ it take you to notice your paint/dent issues? It's been 4 months since you bought the car and you mentioned "doing body work to a car with 5000 miles on it already"... so it seems like it took you a while to figure out you had a problem.

I could sympathize with you if it had been a couple weeks since you bought the car... but you put 5000 miles on it and _now_ you notice you have an issue? Yes, it was rainy in April... but May, June, and July presented plenty of opportunities...

I'm not saying it doesn't suck that you have issues with your car, but man, you can't expect GM to bend over backwards to fix a problem that you dragged your feet on.


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

how do you post pic here


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been waighting on GM to fix it it has been about 3 1/2 month,s and last week they said what they are willing to do for it but they said they will not fix the dents they call it a manafactoring prosses


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

my cruze was built in december and doesnt have any dents or dirt in the paint i find it hard to beleive this guy didnt see the car cleanedup before he took delivery of it and why have we not seen any pics of these so called dents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian k (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the email that was sent from the dealers body shop manger to GM Brian Kniep came by the body shop Friday 7-8-11 to go over all the problems he has found with his 2011 Cruze. All body panels have dirt in the paint and some has what appears to be fisheyes. There are also waves in the C pillars, both rear doors and the trunk. Another issue he has is a shake/vibration in the tires or something maybe in the drive train/suspension. After going for a drive with Brian, I could feel somewhat of a slight shake while I rode in the passenger seat.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

:question:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Still no dents or paint problems on mine, hopefully it gets resolved for you


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, I found what you're talking about... Driver's side C pillar, and trunk lid, driver's side... 

Seriously?!?!

The only way I was even able to see them AT ALL was by having the thing in the garage, with it light outside, and looking at the reflection of the garage door windows (straight lines) off of it... 

It's literally the kind of stuff that you've have to be in a national car show to get docked points for...

Mike


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, I spent a lot of time this evening looking for what the OP was talking about. I still can't find the "dents", at least on my car. I did find one little flaw in the paint, right near the spoiler/trunk interface. Also found a tiny rock chip on rear door, but I have factory touch up paint, so that was easy fix. For comparison, I looked at the Nissan. Chevy paint job was as good, if not better and the Nissan chrome trunk trim appears to be starting to rust around mounting screws. I call BS on original post, sorryl


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw that my car had a few of those little dents soon after I bought the car but I would never bring it to the dealer to complain about. If anything you will get a headache and your car will look worse!! Chalked it up to part of manufacturing the car.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

The one on the C-pillar is really like a very, VERY minor "wave" in the body, and the one on the trunk edge is a very, very small dent, that I would say is dented less than 1/32" from the normal plane...

Really, seriously, not a big deal...

Mike


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I saw that my car had a few of those little dents soon after I bought the car but I would never bring it to the dealer to complain about. If anything you will get a headache and your car will look worse!! Chalked it up to part of manufacturing the car.


I looked at mine today after picking it up last night. I found one "reverse" dent in the hood. Like something it it from underneath, but no marks underneath the hood...the hood had to have been made that way, and then painted as the paint over the slight dent is perfect. I could find no imperfections in the paint. I've microfibered it from one end to the other with detail spray and have fouind nothing wrong with the paint. I'll check again tomorrow to be sure as I have to go back to the dealership to return the dealers' tags and get my temporary one.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i had one minor paint scrape on the rear right wheel area but chevy fixed it for free. they said it was just a transportation scuff. But beside that a perfect cruze in south fla!


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine's Just Fine, Too!! In fact the reason I hit on this discussion, was because I backed into a parked car last week, and put 2 almost invisible marks an the bumper cover. The rest of the car is so perfect, that they catch my eye everytime I look at the car. I was just looking for an easy way to fix them. Otherwise...Ther is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with my paint or bodywork.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have some slight body and paint issues. Going to the dealer on Saturday to get them looked at. 

First, was a week after I got the car I noticed the paint on the fuel door was fading. It wasnt scratched or buffed or anything and there was no visible damage to the clear coat. It was just fading. This was fixed though with no issues. They reprinted the fuel door for me. 
Now I'm noticing the same type of fade behind the C pillar on one side of the car. It's really strange as it appears to be underneath the clear coat. I'll have them look at it but its not that big of a bother really. 

Next is the trunk. My right trunk tail light sticks out further than the left. Basically there's a gap between the trunk and the light that's greater on one side than on the other. I'd show you a photo but it's rainy as **** here now. 

Anyway those are all manufacturing glitches that should hopefully be worked out. I'll post the outcome after my trip to the dealer.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Brian a little English tip. Use a spell checker and if you are making something possessive, the character is ' not , I don't know how old you are but by the way you act I would say maybe 20 going on 12.  Let me tell you GM Customer service is top notch. I had a problem and they didn't brush me off like it sounds like they did to you. I mentioned the problem within the first week of owning the car not 4 mos later. By the way you are venting here, if you went to GM with the same disdain, it is no surprise your issue was not addressed. I had problems with floor mats so I calmly explained my issue and they took the time to uncover the problem and saw me thru until I was satisfied and even gave me $100 for my troubles. Not only did they fix my problem, but they thanked me for uncovering a flaw to a process that goes on. Take a breath, calm down and people will be more receptive to your problems. After 4 mos you could have done this yourself and now expect someone else to correct it. Be prepared to prove this is going on with cars other than yours. 
After I explained my problem with my floor mats, the dealer and GM 'fessed up it was a problem. 


Good luck.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I noticed mine has a very shallow dent on the hood right near where the "raised eyebrow" runs across, I shrugged it off. You can only see it when the light is shining at the perfect angle.

I did notice that the paint on the trunk at some spots (mostly the spot around the license plate) has rust looking specs in it, I shrugged it off as well...meh.


This was my first "brand new" car purchase so I think I just wanted it to be perfect but you know the old saying..

A beautiful thing is never perfect! lol :signs015:


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

wow...and i thought i spell bad..i looked at my car...nothing to be worried about...its not a show car...its not a 250,000 lambo or anything...its a 20 grand car..we could have done much worse for the price..and i know my car will see its fair share of dents..and dings..etc...im not worried...its a car..its going to be driven..its gonna get rock chips..and dings..and such...its not like you had a classic car just restored and it had flaws...that would be something different...they make what a few hundred a day of our cars..more or less...there will be mistakes...and some damage in shipping.....i mean you went over your car with a microscope...but didnt use spell check???


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

OP has personal problems.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

I have this weird vibe telling me TS is trying to put a negative spin on GM just because he's a Ford fan. Probably over-exaggerating to make Ford look better.

Never expect perfection from anywhere. You'll end up disappointed in life. Learn to ignore these minor inconveniences, and enjoy the awesomeness that is the Chevy Cruze.

EDIT: Also, it's hard to take someone seriously when they don't take the time to properly spell, and form neat paragraphs. It's much easier to read.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jgweb2000 said:


> OP has personal problems.


agreed!



sbickmeyer said:


> I have this weird vibe telling me TS is trying to put a negative spin on GM just because he's a Ford fan. Probably over-exaggerating to make Ford look better.
> 
> Never expect perfection from anywhere. You'll end up disappointed in life. Learn to ignore these minor inconveniences, and enjoy the awesomeness that is the Chevy Cruze.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it's hard to take someone seriously when they don't take the time to properly spell, and form neat paragraphs. It's much easier to read.


double agreed!


----------



## shotgunboss (Jun 25, 2011)

hey brian my front bumper cover is full of bugs i cant get off! will gm take care of this for me? it only has 11k miles! 1st of all i bought my cruze eco for the milage not the show car quality! 2nd black paint will show every little whatever even on fords! if i were you i would take it back and demand they paint it white, then u wont be able too see it as bad! even a million dollar factory original hemi cuda will have a flaw some where! what will you do when you get behind a gravel truck on the interstate and it starts pelting the front of your car with little tiny rocks like one of them bb machine guns at the carnival? are you going to cry to gm then? or just cry?


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm calling shenanigans as well...


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I know we're all GM fans here... Honestly though if my brand new car, had a shake, paint defects everywhere, and a rippled C pillar (to ANY capacity) I'd be pissed.

This guy has every right to be upset and demand repairs. 
My wife and I were excited to pick up our Cruze Eco, and my wife literally took the car and drove it 450 miles the moment we got it. We pushed to get the car for that trip specifically for her. We did not have time to inspect every square inch, and I took some pictures but that was about it. 

I can easily see how small defects can go unnoticed until the car gets it's first personal scrub down.

You guys need to put yourself in this persons shoes.

To the OP, all we can say is that the severeity of your issues (if any issue exists at all) isn't as severe as yours, and we're all satisfied with our vehicle's build quality. I personally am floored by the smoothness of this 19K Cruze ECO, I've been in $40K sedans that didn't have as good of a blend of comfort and taughtness. I'm sorry for your issues, do not discount Chevy.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian k said:


> like I said they all have them if you look where the plastick cover by the back door top corner you will see the small dents on the rail by the back doors and the back glass and they have bad roll on the trunk edge on the driver,s side and small dents in the back doors you have to know where to look to see them I will try to post pic of location but they wont show up on a pic thats why GM sent there rep,s to look at mine and all the others on the lot and they saw all of them had it and not just one lot and thats why they wont fix it .



So did anything come of this bad paint job? I remember it created a great hub bub in the forum. Just curious


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

shotgunboss said:


> hey brian my front bumper cover is full of bugs i cant get off! will gm take care of this for me? it only has 11k miles! 1st of all i bought my cruze eco for the milage not the show car quality! 2nd black paint will show every little whatever even on fords! if i were you i would take it back and demand they paint it white, then u wont be able too see it as bad! even a million dollar factory original hemi cuda will have a flaw some where! what will you do when you get behind a gravel truck on the interstate and it starts pelting the front of your car with little tiny rocks like one of them bb machine guns at the carnival? are you going to cry to gm then? or just cry?


have you ever tried a product called bugs-b-gone? its a spray that we sell at our shop all of the time. you spray it on the bugs then let it sit for about 30sec and the you can either rub it with a sponge or just wash it off with water depending how many bugs there are but it removes mainly all of the bugs everytime that i use it!


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think he ever went to high school, or even grade school English... Seriously.

As for your seemingly infinite paint flaws? Wtf? Are you mad because they didn't paint one inch at a time and then check with a micrometer? Are you mad they *might* have put a small dent anywhere on the car? And do you have any proof as to where those dents came from? Are you sure you can accurately prove even one of them? And why did you wait for so long to start complaining? You certainly weren't using your time studying English, or improving your typing skills.

If I were a mod, I'd have booted you just for acting like a 12yr old on her first period.


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Why is it that whenever someone complains on the forum, the only thing most anyone does is attack them for their grammar or spelling? WHO CARES IF HE MISSPELLED THINGS?!?!?! I for one am VERY picky about my paint, and keeping a clean orderly car, so if I found problems like this (especially the dirt in the paint) I too would be mad (I do not have these issues to my knowledge). We know nothing about how the dealership treated the OP, but I don't believe any of us were there so who are we to jump to conclusions about the OP not taking the appropriate steps.

This is a forum for all of us to express our opinions and experiences, both good and bad. I for one am very happy with my Cruze, but there will always be those who have issues, and even the occasional lemon. Good luck with your troubles OP. For everyone else, get over the misspellings and grammar problems and complain about what you REALLY want to complain about. The end.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

DanRS said:


> Why is it that whenever someone complains on the forum, the only thing most anyone does is attack them for their grammar or spelling? WHO CARES IF HE MISSPELLED THINGS?!?!?! I for one am VERY picky about my paint, and keeping a clean orderly car, so if I found problems like this (especially the dirt in the paint) I too would be mad (I do not have these issues to my knowledge). We know nothing about how the dealership treated the OP, but I don't believe any of us were there so who are we to jump to conclusions about the OP not taking the appropriate steps.
> 
> This is a forum for all of us to express our opinions and experiences, both good and bad. I for one am very happy with my Cruze, but there will always be those who have issues, and even the occasional lemon. Good luck with your troubles OP. For everyone else, get over the misspellings and grammar problems and complain about what you REALLY want to complain about. The end.


The problem is no in the post itself, but with the outlet in which the post was made. A forum might be a place for people to gather and exchange ideas and words, but its still on the internet. Which means that most, if not everything is done through a computer screen, and not face to face. Which means that:

1. It is easier for people to take emotions out of the equation, treating others like robots
2. People interact based off of written and not spoken word (meaning clarity in sentence structure, grammar, and spelling is like the difference between someone who speaks a language fluently, or for the first time)
3. Most actions result in little to no consequence (you tell someone to go **** themselves and nothing happens instead of them possibly beating you over the head with a bat)

Therefore, instead of people acting civilized, proper, and caring; they can come across as childish, rude, and ignorant. Besides, not only does clarity matter when it comes to posts online, but in the same way as an English teacher cares if you double space, hand-write, or type an essay; neatness, organization, and proper grammar/spelling gives off a vibe and a tone that makes the reader feel important. I mean lets face it, if you had to read a 500 page collection of chicken scratch compared to a neatly typed book, which one would make you feel like the author actually tried and gave a ****?


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> The problem is no in the post itself, but with the outlet in which the post was made. A forum might be a place for people to gather and exchange ideas and words, but its still on the internet. Which means that most, if not everything is done through a computer screen, and not face to face. Which means that:
> 
> 1. It is easier for people to take emotions out of the equation, treating others like robots
> 2. People interact based off of written and not spoken word (meaning clarity in sentence structure, grammar, and spelling is like the difference between someone who speaks a language fluently, or for the first time)
> ...



I agree with you Smurf......I just think most of the people judging the spelling mistakes are not mad about the mistakes, but mad about the fact that someone said something bad about their cars and the company that makes them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

DanRS said:


> I agree with you Smurf......I just think most of the people judging the spelling mistakes are not mad about the mistakes, but mad about the fact that someone said something bad about their cars and the company that makes them.


Well, that could be the case, but on another note. What did you expect would happen when someone flames GM on one of their fan forums?? lmao.


----------



## alice1637 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2011 one that has the same problems I thought it was just me but I see the dents I will have the car a year in August biggest mistake ever made


----------



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

I too have a 2011 Cruze. My is Imperial Blue. I have looked this thing up and down... washed it, Clay bar, Polished & Waxed it. I never have seen any of these dents you speak of. Since I have seen your post, I went and looked at my Cruze. I spent over an hour TRYING my best to find any dents. I see nothing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

alice1637 said:


> I have a 2011 one that has the same problems I thought it was just me but I see the dents I will have the car a year in August biggest mistake ever made


I call BS. make an account just to post this? It had been almost a year since the last post in this thread until your "claim" brought it back. My guess is somewhere in that year of driving someone dinged your car. Seems if you had a real issue you would have complained much much sooner than waiting a year.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im just going to go a head and say a big bag of BS here with that Brian guy. I work directly on that area of the car. No car gets by me if it has a "dent" in it! Least not on my shift!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the same dent on my pillars and dents on my trunk one is dead center in the trunk and another on thw left side im pretty sure the dents are from some of the first production cruzes but my paints not bad not very durable but my car does seen to dent veey easy

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> Im just going to go a head and say a big bag of BS here with that Brian guy. I work directly on that area of the car. No car gets by me if it has a "dent" in it! Least not on my shift!


This much I know for sure. Nothing gets past you guys. What shift do you work?



jakkaroo said:


> I have the same dent on my pillars and dents on my trunk one is dead center in the trunk and another on thw left side im pretty sure the dents are from some of the first production cruzes but my paints not bad not very durable but my car does seen to dent veey easy
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Trust me, no dents came on Cruzes off the assembly line. They were either damaged by the dealership, during shipment, or after it was sold to you. This much I can guarantee you.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This much I know for sure. Nothing gets past you guys. What shift do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, no dents came on Cruzes off the assembly line. They were either damaged by the dealership, during shipment, or after it was sold to you. This much I can guarantee you.


Im almost postive its body flex dents cause i know of a few more cruzes that have the same dents in the same spot ill get pics when im with my car

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Im almost postive its body flex dents cause i know of a few more cruzes that have the same dents in the same spot ill get pics when im with my car
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


If this is true, you need to get me some pictures ASAP so I can get in touch with the appropriate people at GM.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

I can't find those dents on my 12 eco, but today after I washed it I did find paint flaking off the corners on the rear bumper. Right at the top corners meet the rear corder, the rear wheel well area..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattburgess said:


> I can't find those dents on my 12 eco, but today after I washed it I did find paint flaking off the corners on the rear bumper. Right at the top corners meet the rear corder, the rear wheel well area..


Pictures, please.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Xtreme, this is Matt the guy that bought your k&n filter. This is my cell phone that I use.. I don't have a computer anymore so not sure really how to upload them.. my number is 401-559-0107 shoot my a quick text and I can send you a few picks about what I spotted.. I had your number but must have deleted it after the sale..


----------

